# Coding "Cheat Sheets"



## diannalambert (Apr 28, 2009)

Other than making sure your "cheat sheet is updated, what are other issues to be careful of when using a cheat sheet?  Are there any regulations already put in place by CMS on building a cheat sheet?


----------



## DennisW (Apr 28, 2009)

*"Cheat Sheets"*

I have had the opportunity to go through both a Medicare Audit and a couple JACHO audits and the first thing I must say is that the term "cheat sheet" should never be used so try use something like "quick reference guide".

Depending on the information you intend to have on these guides I would also recommend that you put them all in a binder and keep the binder at your finger tips instead of having tacky sheets stuck all over.

As you mentioned keep on top of all your coding, billing info to make sure you are aware of all changes etc. If you are creating your own guides always include your source and the date.

All coders at some point in time refer to quick reference guides..with all the information we are expected to know it becomes necessary to keep some corroborating info close at hand.

I hope this helps.


----------



## diannalambert (Apr 30, 2009)

thank you so much


----------



## Anna Weaver (May 1, 2009)

*cheat sheets*

One of the things we have trouble with here on cheat sheets, is that they are not specific enough. For example, removal of lesions, usually the office lists only the smallest measure (11300), but the measurement is not listed, and the Dr. just picks that one. It may be a different measurement and the physician is losing revenue by doing this (possible code choices range from 11300-11313). I have found this several times. Another office just had destruction of lesion, vulva (56501) listed on their sheet, but Vulva wasn't written on the sheet, it just said removal of lesion so they used that for EVERYTHING, no matter where the lesion. We had to go back and change all those codes (breast, leg, arm etc) because they used the wrong code. Cheat sheets are great as long as everyone is aware they are just a guide, not a given. They can really mess up things if not kept up to date by an experienced person and the staff understands they are not the final answer.


----------

